# Size of pictures.



## postman (29 Nov 2011)

What is the maximum size of picture that can be poste.I have just used Shrink pictures a great free site .To put Scrooge and Bob Cratchett on for a poster.200 x 200 .And i thought when i clicked on it it wouls enlarge in another window.But it didn't so for me it failed to show in full definition who it was.So is therte a new max size.


----------



## Shaun (29 Nov 2011)

The forum software will "fit" large images to the current width of your browser window. If they are larger then the visible screen width, clicking on them will expand them to their full size (_exploding them past the right of the browser window_).

If you've uploaded it at 200 x 200 pixels the forum software won't enlarge it because it doesn't exceed the screen dimensions.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## postman (29 Nov 2011)

Thanks Admin .I have just been practising and got a bigger picture.Not as numpty as i thought.Great thanks.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2011)

But despite that - please don't post your pictures at their original 16 (whatever) Megapixels. They look stupidly big when expanded and unnecessarily gobble up bandwidth. Shrink them down to no more than (say) 1,200 pixels maximum width/height.


----------



## coffeejo (29 Nov 2011)

Would it be possible to put in a maximum size limit for images?


----------



## Shaun (29 Nov 2011)

There's a physical size limit of 1MB ...


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2011)

If it's a picture of cj then the smaller the better


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> There's a physical size limit of 1MB ...


That's fine for a bitmap file but it is huge for a jpeg! My 1MB jpegs are about about 2,100 x 1,575 pixels.


potsy said:


> If it's a picture of cj then the smaller the better


I'll have you know that people have paid good money for pictures of me!


(Okay, they were my school photos and it was my parents that bought them ... )


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'll have you know that people have paid good money for pictures of me!
> 
> 
> (Okay, they were my school photos and it was my parents that bought them ... )


There are 2 cj's  good for getting away with insults as I can just say 'didn't mean you'


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> There are 2 cj's  good for getting away with insults as I can just say 'didn't mean you'


Yeah, and presumably I'm the one with a big bottom who is _not_ flat-chested!


----------



## Norm (29 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> There's a physical size limit of 1MB ...


For those of us limited to 0.5mb lines because of distance from the exchange, that would be better if it was 100k. And for those on phones.

Actually, I'd limit it to that anyway, I've yet to see an image that deserves any more space than that and there is nearly always an inverse relationship between size and quality. 

In pictures, that is, for human males, the two are in direct proportion. Obviously.


----------



## Mozzy (29 Nov 2011)

ColinJ said:


> That's fine for a bitmap file but it is huge for a jpeg! My 1MB jpegs are about about 2,100 x 1,575 pixels.
> 
> I'll have you know that people have paid good money for pictures of me!
> 
> ...


Can I have an hautographed one please?


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2011)

Mozzy said:


> Can I have an hautographed one please?


I have a picture of Colin that he would pay me not to show everyone


----------



## Mozzy (29 Nov 2011)

potsy said:


> I have a picture of Colin that he would pay me not to show everyone


I'll start the bidding at ........


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2011)

Norm said:


> For those of us limited to 0.5mb lines because of distance from the exchange, that would be better if it was 100k. And for those on phones.


Half a _*milli*_bit - blimey, that's slow! How far do you live from the exchange, about 200 miles?  



potsy said:


> I have a picture of Colin that he would pay me not to show everyone


The only way to deal with 'that' photo is get my waist back down to 32" and post it myself as the 'before' shot to compare to the slimline 'after'! (And no potsy - that isn't an invitation for you to post it again!)


----------



## coffeejo (29 Nov 2011)

I was going to suggest you post a photo of Potsy as revenge, but then I remembered the size limit and realised it wouldn't work...


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I was going to suggest you post a photo of Potsy as revenge, but then I remembered the size limit and realised it wouldn't work...


----------



## Scoosh (30 Nov 2011)

.....


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2011)

coffeejo said:


> I was going to suggest you post a photo of Potsy as revenge, but then I remembered the size limit and realised it wouldn't work...


I found one taken at Country Kitchen cafe at Waddington, on one of my forum rides ... (I had to shrink it down to get it under the 1MB limit, about 75% of which was occupied by potsy's chunk of the picture!)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (1 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I found one taken at Country Kitchen cafe at Waddington, on one of my forum rides ... (I had to shrink it down to get it under the 1MB limit, about 75% of which was occupied by potsy's chunk of the picture!)
> 
> View attachment 5177


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2011)

Oh, like that is it?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Oh, like that is it?


You're slipping - it took you 4 days to spot that! 

Too busy out cycling or something? (I haven't touched _my_ bike for 15 days and at this rate I might not again in 2011 ...)


----------



## coffeejo (5 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I found one taken at Country Kitchen cafe at Waddington, on one of my forum rides ... (I had to shrink it down to get it under the 1MB limit, about 75% of which was occupied by potsy's chunk of the picture!)
> 
> View attachment 5177


----------



## Alun (5 Dec 2011)

Have you put on some weight Pots?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2011)

Alun said:


> Have you put on some weight Pots?


'Broadly' speaking -_ yes!_ 

Actually ... he seems to have lost weight overnight!


----------



## Scoosh (7 Dec 2011)

But ... but ... which one has been digitally altered ?   



<no need - I'll do it myself ... ...  .. Oi ! - that hurt !>


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2011)

Scoosh said:


> But ... but ... which one has been digitally altered ?
> 
> 
> 
> <no need - I'll do it myself ... ...  .. Oi ! - that hurt !>


Both of them!! I am a lot taller in real life 
There is only one suitable punishment for Mr J after this, and that is to post a totally un-altered picture of him,that doesn't capture him in his best light


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Both of them!! I am a lot taller in real life
> There is only one suitable punishment for Mr J after this, and that is to post a totally un-altered picture of him,that doesn't capture him in his best light


Actually you're _not_ - you happen to be standing next to Steve H who is about 6' 5" tall (literally)!

I shrunk you width-wise in that one!

Here's the unfiddled-with original ...


----------



## Norm (7 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Here's the unfiddled-with original ...


 It's been a long time since potsy has been fiddled with.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (7 Dec 2011)

Is colin fiddling with potsy again


----------



## Scoosh (8 Dec 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Actually you're _not_ - you happen to be standing next to Steve H who is about 6' 5" tall (literally)!
> 
> I shrunk you width-wise in that one!


Methinks the man protesteth too much ... 

What's the verdict ?


potsy said:


> There is only one suitable punishment for Mr J after this, and that is to post a totally un-altered picture of him,that doesn't capture him in his best light


 
The only trouble is ... we've seen that pic before ...


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2011)

Scoosh said:


> The only trouble is ... we've seen that pic before ...


But only on the test site, plenty of people are yet to see it 
Oh, btw Steve is 6' 7" so I'm even taller than Colin thought


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Oh, btw Steve is 6' 7" so I'm even taller than _not quite as short as_ Colin thought


----------

